# Kerfmaker- ingenious tool



## richgreer

Thanks for the review. If anyone is interested, there is a video demonstration of the tool available on this page - -

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/Products/In+Production/KM-1+KerfMaker+Pre-Order


----------



## mckenziedrums

I've yet to use something by Bridge City that didn't impress me. =) But you're right… this is an absolutely wonderful tool.


----------



## Schummie

Dear wlhutch,

Thank you for your review, it's nice to hear how this beautifully tools works by you..
I have read a lot about this tool and it looks to me like a great tool.
I hope that I get one day the possibility to buy this little tool from Bridge City Tool Works.
Morphine is a great medicine, but it has so much side effects and I hope that I can
overcome one off this side effects with this tool.
I think and I hope that this tool can help me a little.

Thanks again for your review.

Schummie.


----------



## Bret

I do love mine too! I also had meant to review it but there's nothing I want to add to your review above. Nice job!


----------



## wlhutch

Schummie-

This is my first purchase of a Bridge City tool and it's most likely their least expensive offering. I can well imagine that owning their other exceptional products would be addictive. However, I'd have to engage in criminal activities, forgo food and shelter to afford these tools;--and then I'd be unwilling to actually use them!

Please note: You can accomplish the same level of accuracy with other tools and multiple testing. The beauty is in the dramatic simplification of the process. Getting the initial kerf setting correct is the key.


----------



## richgreer

As an FYI for anyone who does not know this. There are several projects on this website where people built their own kerfmaker. I've looked at them and I don't think it would be very hard to make my own kerfmaker. To find these projects just search the word "kerfmaker".


----------



## mckenziedrums

Rich: It may look deceptively simple but getting this ease of use and building it by hand is a time intensive project. I remember the first one posted that was built from wood and it was beautifully crafted. John from BCT was kind enough to come here and rather than talk about the patent, etc he offered to send plans to anyone willing to make a donation to a charity. If you plan on making one I encourage you to do the right thing and go that route.

Personally I'd rather buy it and have the tool than spend the many hours it would take to build one… but I'm lazy like that sometimes


----------



## wlhutch

richgreer,

BCTW developed an innovative idea into a quality product. It enables precise joinery in a marvelously effective manner. I like companies that bring forth quality tools and reward their hard efforts by purchasing their stuff-when I'm able. But, that's just me.


----------



## KentS

I got mine, but haven't had a chance to try it out. Good job on the review. I can't wait to use mine.


----------



## jplhomes

I had to make some lattice panels out of 2×2 and used this tool for lay out. I worked great and was easy to set up and use. i paid about 70.00 for mine


----------



## AGE

我如何購買我在台灣


----------



## woodplay

I had never heard of a box joint blade. What makes it so special? Is it just the clean square corners it leaves?
The last TS blade I ordered that claimed to have a square kerf cut still left a little in the corners.


----------



## MacVane

I received a kerfmaker today, order to delivery was two days. In ten minutes I made the best "nuts on" half lap joint of my life; on a Bosch portable table saw with the stock miter gauge. The quality of this tool is superb and the results perfect. It makes me very happy to be reminded once-in-a-while how innovative American company's still produce goods that are vastly superior to anything else available.


----------



## degoose

Ordered mine last week… waiting for delivery… and it is still just over US$70 …. oh and add US$30 for shipping to Aussie.


----------



## tyka

To all LJ's that are thinking of buying one, go for it. It's hell to make all the small pieces. It took me more than 24 hours to make mine with T-tracks.


----------



## Chelios

THanks for the review…..I have a question does the tenon make do the same as the kerf make plus copy mortises? Or does it only copy mortises?

best


----------



## whh1

Thanks for everyone's comments. I know this review is a bit old but the tool remains the same - I am ordering one for myself tonight. Thanks again for a great review.


----------

